# Dovetails - Coping, Fret, or Conventional Saw



## EKG (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm, building a workbench. The legs are 4×4 cedar. I cutting a dovetail tenon in each one. My J&S and Japanese saws are horrible. Any thoughts on using a buck saw, or, fret or coping saw to cut these? 
Regards,
EKG


----------



## TechTeacher04 (Mar 17, 2014)

A back saw would be a good choice, fret and coping saws may flex too much when making that long of a cut. You will also be limited by the short length of the support bow of that type of saw.


----------



## EKG (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks TechTeacher, but what about a bow saw. My tenon is 3 1/2" long and dovetailed.

EKG


----------

